# New (for me) featherboard info



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've always made my own featherboards, and I didn't know that some commercial models have a slightly shorter first finger, to allow you to set the tension correctly. I'm probably the only one who didn't know it, but here's the article.
Featherboard Basics | Woodsmith Tips


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Jim. I did not know this, as well.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Jim. Nice tip, I did not know that either.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

count me in the didn't know crowd...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Guess I'm number 5.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Who says you can't teac old dogs new tricks. I'm #7.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

By chance I seen a video explaining the setup and the purpose of it a few years ago . Can't believe I knew somethn Stick didn't know ?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Tried this with my benchdog featherboard. Could hardly push it through the rest of the featherboard. I had to use so much force that I was concerned the push block would fail/slide off the workpeice and I'd inadvertantly hit the blade with my hand. Think I'll stick to pushing the main fingers up against the wood with very little bend.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

chessnut2 said:


> I've always made my own featherboards, and I didn't know that some commercial models have a slightly shorter first finger, to allow you to set the tension correctly. I'm probably the only one who didn't know it, but here's the article.
> Featherboard Basics | Woodsmith Tips


Hmmm, I will be looking at feather boards differently, didn't know that.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

If we were in class and ask for a show of hands for those that didn't know I would raise my hand as high as I could.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Check this out
https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=UHWD_4fbn8A
Though he's using them on a router table, they'd work as well on a TS.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now that is some useful, new information. Thanks for sharing it. I haven't paid much attention to the Woodsmith emails lately because I don't ever want to see that horrible red table again.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Count me in...and I thought that first finger was shorter for a mistake in manufacturing...next time it's "RTFM"...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

there's a manual that comes w/ feather boards???..
who'da thunk...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> there's a manual that comes w/ feather boards???..
> who'da thunk...


Apparently, a manual comes with everything...can't tell by me though...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Apparently, a manual comes with everything...


what a novel idea...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Stick486 said:


> there's a manual that comes w/ feather boards???..
> who'da thunk...


Well, remember the idiot that sued the ladder manufacturer because he fell off of their ladder he'd placed on a pile of frozen cow manure. They now have a manual that cautions against such stupidity.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

The link just gave me my own page, Gene. Could you recheck it? Thanks.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

When questioning a building inspector who gave me a gig for something I considered frivolous, he said that every stupid sounding rule is there because someone did something stupid.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

chessnut2 said:


> The link just gave me my own page, Gene. Could you recheck it? Thanks.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great idea, Gene. Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that looks like it hold down but will it hold the material in place???


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have brushes cut down like that for the band saw, but never thought of using them as feather boards. Nice idea.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for fixing the link, Angie. 

Stick, I haven't tried it yet, but those deck brooms have pretty stiff bristles, and he cut them shorter, too.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

There was a time that everybody that knows about this did not know and at some point they learned about it. I learned when I purchased several sets of boards from Jessem and noticed that first finger being short and realized what it was for, but even with the finger being short there is room for adjustment, one does not have to use the entire absence of length of the finger to get the correct setting, it's just a "suggestion" so to speak, as well as a reminder and place to start from to set the tension that the board provides and is needed for the cut or pass.

You may have noticed that I said that I purchased several sets of the Jessem FB's, the reason was for making cuts with the miter lock bit. The Jessem boards have limited adjustments. There are two ways to set each board or set of boards up. Since the time required to take them apart and reset them makes the change over a nuisance, I purchased enough of them so that one pair is used for the "face on the table cuts" and the other sis used for the "face against the fence cuts". This speeds things up a lot and works quite well.

Just my opinion of course or my two cents worth.

Jerry


----------

